# Welches IDE Programm ist das Beste?



## DerSpezialist (12. Nov 2016)

Ich habe gerade angefangen Java zu lernen und bin noch auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Programm um Programme zu programmieren. 
Ich habe gehört Eclipse soll sehr gut sein, da es viel kann. Andere meinen Ecipse und Netbeans sollen sehr langsam sein und raten zu vim oder emacs.
Als Neuling kann ich leider nicht einschätzen, was gut und was schlecht ist, da ich zum Beispiel auch gar nicht weiß, was ich alles brauche.
Ich möchte zum Beispiel Computer Programme machen oder auch Android Apps.


----------



## Flown (12. Nov 2016)

Es gibt keine beste IDE, sondern nur welche, die dir am besten zusagt. Du hast übrigens IntelliJ vergessen.


----------



## DerSpezialist (12. Nov 2016)

Flown hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt keine beste IDE, sondern nur welche, die dir am besten zusagt. Du hast übrigens IntelliJ vergessen.


Danke. Ein großes Programm mit vielen Funktionen überfordert mich eventuell, da ich diese noch nicht zu benutzen weiß. Kennst du etwas, das gut für Anfänger geeignet ist? Welches Programm benutzt du?


----------



## mrBrown (12. Nov 2016)

Die 3 großen IDEs unterscheiden sich in der Menge der Funktonalität nicht wirklich, die sind mMn alle gleich gut geeignet, da kann man einfach das nehmen, was einem am besten gefällt - bei mir ist's IntelliJ

vim und emacs für Java ist nur was für Masochisten^^


----------



## Flown (12. Nov 2016)

Anfang ist immer schwer. Ich verwende überwiegend Eclipse.
Was muss es können? Neue Projekte anlegen und einen "Ausführen" Button besitzen. Das haben alle IDEs, darum kann ich dir auch keine Empfehlen.


----------



## DerSpezialist (12. Nov 2016)

Okay danke, dann probiere ich einfach mal Eclipse und IntelliJ aus und entscheide dann je nachdem, welche mir besser gefallen hat.


----------



## Robat (12. Nov 2016)

DerSpezialist hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte zum Beispiel Computer Programme machen oder auch Android Apps.



Am Anfang (und im Prinzip auch später) ist es eigentlich egal mit welcher IDE du anfängst. Ich habe bswp. mit Notepad++ und dem guten alten CMD angefangen 
Jetzt bin ich bei Netbeans (für Java), Sublime(für Websachen) und Android Studio (für Apps) angekommen. Du siehst es ist sehr unterschiedlich.

Nur so als kleiner Tipp am Rande - *am Anfang zu viel zu wollen ist tötlich*.
Fang erstmal mit den Basics von Java an (Consolen Ein - und Ausgabe, Verzweigungen, Schleifen, Datentypen [je nach dem ob du aus einer anderen Programmiersprache kommst oder nicht]..) Apps sind für den Anfang mMn nicht geeignet, da man oft nicht versteht was da eigentlich passiert.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## DerSpezialist (12. Nov 2016)

Danke für den Tipp, Kollege. Ich habe mir mal ein paar Tutorials angeschaut und gesehen, dass es doch komplizierter ist, als ich dachte. Aber es sieht interessant aus. Dann steige ich wohl erst später in die Welt der App-Programmierung ein und fange erstmal mit einfachen Sachen an.


----------



## dzim (19. Nov 2016)

Auch wenn ich eher zu den Eclipse-Fanboys gehöre, würde ich IntelliJ nutzen, wenn du auch mal Android programmieren willst, da Android Studio auf IntelliJ basiert und du dich dann nicht groß ungewöhnen musst. Ich komme dadurch Moment nicht so gut mit IntelliJ klar, will ich so sehr auf Eclipse ausgerichtet bin...


----------



## domjos1994 (24. Nov 2016)

Guten Morgen, 
es sind jetzt schon viele Meinungen hier, also geb ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu.

Also ich benutze jetzt schon ein paar Jahre intelliJ Idea, da ich mit dieser IDE sehr gut zurecht komme und ich auch, wenn ich Python entwickle, mich nicht umgewöhnen muss. Außerdem lässt sich mit dieser IDE natürlich auch sehr passabel Apps schreiben, da alle Tools bereits integriert sind und man nicht noch 20 Plugins vorher installieren muss.

Vorher habe ich mit Netbeans gearbeitet, was natürlich auch eine ohne Frage, sehr, sehr gute Entwicklungsumgebung ist. 

Aber auch ich hab meine ersten Programmierschritte in Java ganz altmodisch mit einem TextEditor und der Konsole gemacht, da man so am einfachsten die Vorgänge kennen lernt.

LG Dominic


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (24. Nov 2016)

Dazu sollte aber gesagt werden, dass die Community Edition von IntelliJ meines Wissens nach nur Java SE unterstützt, und sobald man im Bereich Java EE arbeiten will, man auf die kostenpflichtige Version zurückgreifen muss. Mag im beruflichen nicht allzu tragisch sein, aber privat muss man sich IMHO das zweimal überlegen (aktuell liegt der Jahrespreis glaube ich bei ca. 150€).


----------



## domjos1994 (24. Nov 2016)

Ja, stimmt auch wieder, aber ich denke mal, wenn man ganz am Anfang ist, dass dann JavaEE wohl erst einmal zurück gestellt ist.


----------



## mrBrown (24. Nov 2016)

SeriousD0nkey hat gesagt.:


> Dazu sollte aber gesagt werden, dass die Community Edition von IntelliJ meines Wissens nach nur Java SE unterstützt, und sobald man im Bereich Java EE arbeiten will, man auf die kostenpflichtige Version zurückgreifen muss. Mag im beruflichen nicht allzu tragisch sein, aber privat muss man sich IMHO das zweimal überlegen (aktuell liegt der Jahrespreis glaube ich bei ca. 150€).


Naja, 'n Hobby ist zum Geld ausgeben da und die knapp 10€ wäre es zumindest mir wert 
Und für Studenten ist auch die kostenlos, dass trifft vermutlich auf einige zu, die Hobbymäßig programmieren.


----------



## domjos1994 (24. Nov 2016)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Die Entwicklungsumgebungen von Jetbrains sind wirklich eine Wucht.
Aber genug der Werbung, ich finde auch die freien Entwicklungsumgebungen für den Anfang mehr als ausreichend. Wenn man sich erst einmal in die Materie einarbeiten will, sollte man nicht gleich dafür Geld ausgeben.


----------

